# Our bedtimes are getting crazier and crazier!!!!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I carry the dogs to bed, First the Malts and then the Yorkies. If I allow them to go up the stairs on their own, they all run in different directions , like kids when school is out! 
I take them in the Master bathroom first, Laurel usually gets a little drink of water and Dewey will tinkle on the pee pad. 
Now.... Dewey thinks it's play time in the bathroom. He chases Laurel all around running and chasing her.It goes on forever! They have played all evening so I know they have gotten their exercise. Right before we go up, all are zonked out in their beds dead to the world. After a while Dewey will pee and Larel gets her drink and in their crates they go. 
Back down stairs for the other two! I've been wearing belly bands on Hardy, so when I take it off, it's several minutes of licking!!!!! My perfect Violet has decided to hide under the chair at bedtime!! I have to get on my hands and knees and get her out!!! 
Up the stairs to the bathroom, more licking and potty time.
I get up at 4:20am each day, and I'm pretty tired by 10:00. 
I guess that I will have to start our bedtime ritual at least 1/2 hour earlier if I want to get to bed by 10:00. 

How's everyone's bedtime with your well behaved fluffs???
:smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh Deb, you really must be tired (I would be wiped out totally) if my day started at 4:20 AM everyday!!! Sounds like quite a ritual before everyone actually settles down for the night. Jodi puts our two Cats, Toodles and Tiffany to be (Tiffany tends to hide under my bed) downstairs in our Powder Room and closes the door where they have everything that they need. Snuggles and Chrissy sleep in the bed with me (Snuggles on a pillow right about my head) and Chrissy where she decides to lay down. Snuggles gets us up around 5:30 AM (today it was earlier) and is ready to start "her" day even though we might not be ready!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Holy cow that's more tiring than trying to put toddlers to bed! Guess I have it easy. By 7:00 p.m. Pipper is staring at me and whimpering. He wants me to go sit on the couch so he can snuggle in and go to sleep. Even if we're outside he wants to come in to sleep. He sleeps on the couch till 8:45 and then wakes up like a little alarm clock to get his small bedtime meal that he has to have to keep his urine dilute. Then back on the couch to sleep until 10 when hubby takes him outside for his bedtime pee and then he goes in his crate in our room until morning.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh Deb, you really must be tired (I would be wiped out totally) if my day started at 4:20 AM everyday!!! Sounds like quite a ritual before everyone actually settles down for the night. Jodi puts our two Cats, Toodles and Tiffany to be (Tiffany tends to hide under my bed) downstairs in our Powder Room and closes the door where they have everything that they need. Snuggles and Chrissy sleep in the bed with me (Snuggles on a pillow right about my head) and Chrissy where she decides to lay down. Snuggles gets us up around 5:30 AM (today it was earlier) and is ready to start "her" day even though we might not be ready!!




My last group of dogs all slept in our bed. They would go up the stairs, jump in the bed and lie down, no problem. My bed now is way too high, I'm afraid someone will jump and get hurt. 
I've tried not crating them at night..... That was a nightmare!!! No one would settle down!! Running, jumping , growling ! Just pure craziness!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, I'm wore out just reading about your nighty nite time! It's very peaceful here. I go to bed before DH and take Sissy. Then when DH comes to bed he brings Riley. They sleep in the bed of course. Sometimes DH sleeps downstairs with Riley and it's only Sissy and me in the bed upstairs. Peaceful!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> Wow, I'm wore out just reading about your nighty nite time! It's very peaceful here. I go to bed before DH and take Sissy. Then when DH comes to bed he brings Riley. They sleep in the bed of course. Sometimes DH sleeps downstairs with Riley and it's only Sissy and me in the bed upstairs. Peaceful!


I'm jealous!!!! :smcry::smcry:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! I don't see how you do it..:blink: I thought my puppy Teddy was a stinker, but he is doing much better. My DH carries Lily upstairs and I carry Rose and Teddy..Rose sleeps in the bed with us..there are steps so she can go to her potty pad in the bathroom during the night, if she needs to. Teddy and Lily sleeps in crates..none of them make a peep until we are ready to get up..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You should see our mornings!!!!:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ours is fairly easy. I go over to the stairs, say time for bed. He runs over. I pick him up, bring him upstairs, and put him on the bed. I go into the bathroom to get ready for bed, he goes down his doggie stairs and joins me. We get into bed, he gets up and brings a toy to bed and wants to play. I get on the floor and we toss the toy for a while. Get back into bed. I tell him under covers, he come and lays next to me, licking me. He then leaves the covers, and goes and lays on my ankle or against my back.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL We ask "Wanna go to bed?" and they get up and race for the bedroom.  They LOVE bedtime.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

At 10pm both of mine are bee lining it for bed. They get upset with me if I am not going with them


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

shellbeme said:


> LOL We ask "Wanna go to bed?" and they get up and race for the bedroom.  They LOVE bedtime.


Ditto


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My dogs are lazy. If I go to bed before Alan, the pooches sleep in bed with me, until Daddy come in the room. They go straight to their crates. If Alan goes first, they sleep on the sofa until bedtime. Ray runs to his crate, but MiMi likes to be carried to bed, she makes these sweet little cooing sounds.

Alan came to kiss me goodbye for the day. He saw the picture of Lynda's tiny babies and asked if they were real. That is such a cute picture.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry for the 1/2 hour of fun they have but our two crap out on the couch all night and at 11:30 go outside do their business and go up to bed, curl up and sleep all night. They are no fun at all.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What the heck!!! Everyone has well behaved fluffs! I have perpetual puppies!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry Deb, mine are pretty good too.
They all line up to have their teeth brushed, and then march themselves off to their beds.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

love the babies


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

How funny to hear about your furbabies bedtime behaviour's!

Well, my girl really knows she's a princess and is always waiting to be carried outside in the yard for her last pee before bedtime.
After I carry her upstairs and lay her on her own fluffy sleeping pillow. She knows that I only go to the bathroom and snuggles into it until I come. Then mostly she comes under my bedcover and cuddles next to my belly! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Alexa said:


> How funny to hear about your furbabies bedtime behaviour's!
> 
> Well, my girl really knows she's a princess and is always waiting to be carried outside in the yard for her last pee before bedtime.
> After I carry her upstairs and lay her on her own fluffy sleeping pillow. She knows that I only go to the bathroom and snuggles into it until I come. Then mostly she comes under my bedcover and cuddles next to my belly!
> ...


Sigh......, if by any chance I get a lower bed and mine would be able to sleep with us, I'm sure that there would be a huge commotion of playing, fighting and just general mayhem!!! I then might not have a husband sleeping in our bed anymore! I guess I'll just leave well enough alone. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb you need a vacation lol
We usually go to bed 10:00 or 11:00
Matilda runs for the slider door with her ball or a treat in her mouth, she goes potty, runs to our bedroom and I put her on our bed, I put her jammies on her, take her topknot out, sometimes brush her teeth, she goes to the end of the bed.
Hubby will wait to see if Maddie uses her pad if not, he carries her in the bedroom and puts her own our bed. I get ready for bed and then, put Maddie in her jammies, I give them a little virgin coconut oil while I'm putting it on me. Then I put Maddie in her soft sided crate that is on our bed, we leave the top open, she will stand up and I give her kisses and she gives them back, then she settles in her bed in her crate. Now it's more Matilda time, she loves to climb up on the pillow and give kisses and try and go up my nose:w00t:, eventually she goes over and spends time giving kisses to daddy and lays down next to one of us. :wub: But.......... around 2:00 Matilda will get up walk on hubby's legs and wake him to go out and potty again. Maddie wakes us at 7:30 hubby gets up I continue my sleep :innocent: 
Mornings well that's a whole different story :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Deb you need a vacation lol
> We usually go to bed 10:00 or 11:00
> Matilda runs for the slider door with her ball or a treat in her mouth, she goes potty, runs to our bedroom and I put her on our bed, I put her jammies on her, take her topknot out, sometimes brush her teeth, she goes to the end of the bed.
> Hubby will wait to see if Maddie uses her pad if not, he carries her in the bedroom and puts her own our bed. I get ready for bed and then, put Maddie in her jammies, I give them a little virgin coconut oil while I'm putting it on me. Then I put Maddie in her soft sided crate that is on our bed, we leave the top open, she will stand up and I give her kisses and she gives them back, then she settles in her bed in her crate. Now it's more Matilda time, she loves to climb up on the pillow and give kisses and try and go up my nose:w00t:, eventually she goes over and spends time giving kisses to daddy and lays down next to one of us. :wub: But.......... around 2:00 Matilda will get up walk on hubby's legs and wake him to go out and potty again. Maddie wakes us at 7:30 hubby gets up I continue my sleep :innocent:
> Mornings well that's a whole different story :HistericalSmiley:


I just took a week off if work but I power washed the fence, planted a tree, helped Den haul and spread 12 tons of top soil, spread grass seed and covered it with straw, helped Den build a sturdy permanent enclosure for our garden, cleared off the shady side of our house, washed that side down with deck cleaner, and planted 36 ferns and 24 Hostas and mulched the area. I didn't get my deck stained because of it raining almost every day. 
I need another vacation !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yup you need another vacation all by yourself, time to spoil yourself:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just took a week off if work but I power washed the fence, planted a tree, helped Den haul and spread 12 tons of top soil, spread grass seed and covered it with straw, helped Den build a sturdy permanent enclosure for our garden, cleared off the shady side of our house, washed that side down with deck cleaner, and planted 36 ferns and 24 Hostas and mulched the area. I didn't get my deck stained because of it raining almost every day.
> I need another vacation !


HOLY CRAP DEB! That's not a vacation! You could come to Arkansas and lay by my pool and I will cook for you!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Or you could come here to Lancaster County which is probably closer and eat all of the great Amish food!!! All in all, you really do need to get away by yourself!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My goodness. Funny my mother was like that most of her life. She always had to be doing something or else she was not happy. Watching TV, she'd be sorting her jewelry box; she needed to do the pot and pans before sitting down to eat. She was in constant motion.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> My goodness. Funny my mother was like that most of her life. She always had to be doing something or else she was not happy. Watching TV, she'd be sorting her jewelry box; she needed to do the pot and pans before sitting down to eat. She was in constant motion.


Yes that's how I am too Walter. Everyone tells me to rest, but I'm actually happy when I'm busy. There just isn't enough time in the day for me. My husband always tells me that he's glad that I'm not his boss. He takes too many breaks and I want to keep going!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Or you could come here to Lancaster County which is probably closer and eat all of the great Amish food!!! All in all, you really do need to get away by yourself!!


Yum Amish food!!! I don't know what it's like to have someone cook for me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> HOLY CRAP DEB! That's not a vacation! You could come to Arkansas and lay by my pool and I will cook for you!


Sherry it would be wonderful to lay out at your pool for awhile. Then I'd ask you if you needed any work done? My mind is always on things that I need to do.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You could come here. We are closer and we will not tell anyone.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Usually I need to wake Jodi up to put him to bed (he's either on the couch next to me or in his own bed). First he goes out to pee then I put him on my bed. That's about it LOL.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I love your post, I laughed so hard! It certainly is stressful but it must be oh so much fun  Boycie is actually a sweetheart when bedtime comes  I wonder what it will be like in 3 weeks when I get my baby girl fluff


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Our bedtime routine*

:heart:Baby:heart: sometimes puts himself to bed in his crate if he's really tired before the rest of us go off to bed. Most nights while we are watching TV Baby falls asleep laying between my calves {my legs are up on an ottoman}, & when it's time to go to bed I wake him up and tell him _"it's sleepeez time"._ Then I scoop my groggy Baby up and carry him outside to let him do a final potty. I then carry him back upstairs & gently put him into his crate. His crate has a cratewear set in/on it so it's covered up like a little cave. He scratches around in there and makes his nest in the little blanket which is on top of his crate pad. I hang a dish towel over the front entrance of it to make it darker & more private inside. This way Hubby doesn't bother/wake Baby when he turns on a light to get ready to leave for work early in the am.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've always carried everyone up to bed...making several trips each night. Recently I started only making two trips though. The malts like being carried up. 

We have two visitors here for a while Peanut and Pandi. Chyna and Peanut play and wrestle all day long and even in the bed when we first go up there. Panda has been standing on me and trying to kiss my face every time I move during the night :w00t:. ....then all of a sudden....everyone is fast asleep!!! :wub::wub:

They are all such angels when they're sleeping...:innocent:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of effort!! Wonder what you could do to make things more simple. 

For us it is really easy, if we take too long, then Lola is gone to her crate already, otherwise we just get up to go to bed and both girls follow us, go pee and then wait for their evening treat, then if it is still decently early, they go on the bed until we decide it is sleep time, then they both go straight into their crates and we don't hear from them until one of us gets up in the morning.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I do not have much of a routine other than brushing their teeth.. I go into bed and they will do whatever they feel like doing...Chloe will go in her bed or climb the steps to my bed and Summer will usually go under the bed and later come on the bed. Either way...Chloe is always in the bed with me when I wake up.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

donnad said:


> I do not have much of a routine other than brushing their teeth.. I go into bed and they will do whatever they feel like doing...Chloe will go in her bed or climb the steps to my bed and Summer will usually go under the bed and later come on the bed. Either way...Chloe is always in the bed with me when I wake up.


I love the part where you say..."they do whatever they feel like doing" 
At my house, that would scare me to death!!! LOL! :w00t:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

If I walk my two after dinner, they are out cold for the night.
If I don't....it's the UP ALL NIGHT PARTY!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Am I the only one who puts jammies on their fluffs


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Up at 4:20 not in my life. A while ago it took me until 4:20 to fall asleep. We had steps to our bed but once I hit my toe on the steps I was not so happy with them. They went out when the new carpet went in. I put Rylee on the bed and we have one closer to the floor than most beds. When Ward goes to bed she finds me and insists that I need to go to bed too.

Rylee has been a little stinker lately. I just bought a new comforter for our bed so now I put a blanket on part of the bed where she sleeps. Lately she has woken me up 4 to 5 time a night to go potty. Now we are in our rainy season and she does not care to go outside to go potty but I put her out at ten and she goes. For some reason she likes going out at night almost once every 45 minutes. That is annoying but having to go potty in the middle of the night does not make me happy. Fortunately she is not a jumper doesn't jump up or down to the floor. She wakes me by snorting. I think I accidentally kicked her out of bed because she comes to my side of the bed and gets my attention.

I don't know how you do it with all your fur babies .


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Am I the only one who puts jammies on their fluffs


My mother (bless her heart) once got a matching set of PJs for me and Lucky. She got them at: Matching Family Pajamas: Family Pajama Sets | PajamaGram for Christmas one year. I did put them on him (this was about 4 years ago) and the scratches on my hands are nearly healed. When he was younger I did put clothes on him; he was not a fan; I still will do a coat or a raincoat or sweater, but to be honest, clothes often cause a lot of matting. Luck normally goes au naturel except for his rosette.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Am I the only one who puts jammies on their fluffs


Oh heavens no! That would require another 1/2 hour of bedtime routine. LOL!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter I just checked the site, oh my gosh sooooooo cute.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I NEED these jammies in my life !!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't Paula, Georgie is always hot! I only put something on Bayleigh in the winter, I find she does get a little cold sometimes. I don't remove top knot though...how do they keep from eathing their hair? 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Am I the only one who puts jammies on their fluffs


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Deb, I have to say your routine would exhaust me, lol! Mine go where I go. Daddy wants them to stay up and watch TV with him, but when I go to bed around 10:30, they insist they have to go with me. They potty just before, then off to bed we go and they sleep until I open my eyes in the morning, usually around 7. Georgie will try to play the scratch the covers game until the light is out, but that's the extent of her activities.


----------

